# Anyone else checked out the new Rift 2 Reef store?



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

They just opened a new store in the Highland Village / Flower Mound area. I went last weekend and thought it was a pretty nice store. I'd like to see more plants, but I think they had a good selection of livestock. There were quite a few varieties that I don't typically see at the other lfs' that I frequent.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Dane's a good guy. Tell him what you want and he will order it for you. Tell him Alta sent ya!


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Did he move or open another location? He used to be in Lewisville.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

He has moved to this new location. The new store is larger with more dry goods.


----------



## bluestar76 (May 18, 2010)

Great guy and great store. I got some apistos from there that were top notch and are now with fry. Great store!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I gotta to there!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

His grand opening is June 12-13. He is having big sales, reps, etc.


----------

